# اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية



## مسوقة (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*اكسسورات الاناقة


تصاميم مطلية بالذهب او الفضة على الطلب


تصميمات خيالية 







 للطلب او مشاهدة المزيد من تصاميمنا المرجو
 التواصل عبر الهاتف





او الواتساب




 
00966540636763 

*​


----------



## مسوقة (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية*

تصاميم مطلية بالذهب او الفضة على الطلب


تصميمات خيالية

اي تصميم ترغبون به نحن

بخدمتكم

الخط والتشطيب انيق ودقيق جدا


اللون مضمون ويدوم لمدة طويلة


يتم تنفيذ اى مقاس

سلاسل
اساور
كبك
خاتم
حلق
بروش
تعليقة شنطة
مسبحة
قلم
بروش (للبوك - شنطة)
درع
ميداليا

دبل

باذن الله نحقق لكم ما تتمنون






للطلب او مشاهدة المزيد من تصاميمنا المرجو
التواصل عبر الهاتف


او الواتساب


00966540636763


----------



## مسوقة (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية*

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## مسوقة (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية*


----------



## مسوقة (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية*

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## مسوقة (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية*

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## مسوقة (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: اكسسورات الاناقة 2014 تشكيلة خيالية*

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

